

South African mining corporations may use weaponized drones to control workers - scarmig
http://www.privacysos.org/node/1430

======
scarmig
I'm going to be a bit optimistic and say this might not be as bad as it
sounds: nearly always large mass actions involve some side-violence, which
results in a policeman getting a black eye or something, and is used as an
excuse to bring in massive state violence to shut down the action.

A drone, however, is both inaccessible to demonstrators and, even if somehow
damaged, doesn't really provide a casus belli for strategic retaliatory
violence. Even the surveillance aspects aren't a real change from the status
quo: in the States at least, every worker involved in a contentious labor
issue has a full dossier on them about their living situation, social media
presence, work hours, personal opinions, voter registration, friends and
connections, put together independently by both management and unions. Being
involved in a strike, of course, would definitely have been recorded.

